# How to fake confidence?



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

What are some ways that have worked for you?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

A quick article I found through google,

http://www.ehow.com/how_4494298_fake-confidence.html

"Step 1
Smile. This is the essential key to all confidence. Whether its a sly half smile, a full-out Julia Roberts grin, or a Harrison Ford side-slung smile, a smile creates a psychological shift in the people who see it--studies show that it creates a more favorable impression and the idea of a more capable person. This is exactly what confidence is all about. A smile will also light up your face and mask the facial indications of being tired, depressed, upset, or insecure.

Step 2
Act decisively. Even if it's only concerning what to get for lunch, pick a choice and stick to it. Confident people don't second-guess themselves, they trust their initial instinct; whether or not you trust yours, fake it by making a snap (if random) decision. Don't hesitate.

Step 3
Walk with power. Put your chin up, shoulders back, and walk with an even rhythm. You don't need to stomp; think of America's Next Top Model or the Victoria's Secret Fashion show--look straight ahead, never look down, and step with long, decisive strides. Body language conveys a lot to the people around you; make sure it's saying the right thing.

Step 4
Make eye contact. A hangover from our ancestors is the need to establish dominance in social situations. While this has largely diminished (hence no more clubbing of mates), part of being a confident person is establishing that you will not be dominated. Eye contact is perceived as a challenge; return eye contact, and you have answered the challenge and established yourself as an equal. Confident people are equals to their peers.

Step 5
When in doubt, say nothing. Don't speak unnecessarily, and when you do, say only what you have to--confident people don't ramble, stammer, backtrack, or use fillers such as "like" or "um." If you tend to do any of these, the less you say, the better. Listen closely to what people are saying to you, think before you speak, and say exactly what you mean.

Tips & Warnings

Read more: How to Fake Confidence | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4494298_fake-confidence.html#ixzz0qa0lnN1l"


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't think faking confidence is very hard, short-term.

You just put on an act. Smile big, laugh loud, talk about nothing. It's exhausting after a while, though.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I am not a good actor at all, but talking and laughing loud seems like a great idea. I will try this.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

alcohol


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

why do you want to fake it? technically if youre confident enough to fake it..you are technically BEING confident.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> why do you want to fake it?


I need to come across as confident for work related purposes.

"technically if youre confident enough to fake it..you are technically BEING confident."

That works too. It would be nice to be genuinely confident and not second guess/doubt every decision.



Resonance said:


> alcohol


Not always an option, especially not at work.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The mistake I see most people make is confusing confidence and cocky. 
Acting like you are better than other people is not confidence.
To me, confidence is knowing who you are, what you stand for, what you are capable of, or not capable of...and accepting it.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Even reading those steps makes me very uncomfortable. The "fake it till you make it" thing just never really worked for me.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I think an important thing is to laugh off your embarrassments. Don't take yourself too seriously and be patient with yourself


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It's gotta be easier than faking an orgasm


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Standing up straight and making eye contact. Also, having a somewhat firm handshake.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

jane said:


> I don't think faking confidence is very hard, short-term.
> 
> You just put on an act. Smile big, laugh loud, talk about nothing. It's exhausting after a while, though.


SO true. I've unknowingly been "confident" charming, funny, outgoing for a while and I am just so tired of it. It's not that I'm not confident, I just don't like acting like a super tough guy like everybody else. I just want to be myself.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Resonance said:


> alcohol


ahhh my medication 
confidence at its best!


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

being a bitochh!!!..although im the most sweetess person in the world sometimes you just have to be tough...and o yeah not giving a ****!!!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> Not always an option, especially not at work.


Says you, how else am I going to be a confident pediatrician?

"Come 'er kid, whada 'hic' look so scarred foerrr, I'ma good with this needle, wadya think my medical schooling was' foer"

'collapses onto needle'


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall is my confidence in a pill.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

lonelyjew said:


> Says you, how else am I going to be a confident pediatrician?
> 
> "Come 'er kid, whada 'hic' look so scarred foerrr, I'ma good with this needle, wadya think my medical schooling was' foer"
> 
> 'collapses onto needle'


:b

Another thing that I have found that works to genuinely build confidence is to develop a good work ethic.. as the quote says in my sig.

The quote is from the book "Success is a choice" by Rick Pitino if anyone's interested.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

bowlingpins said:


> :b
> 
> Another thing that I have found that works to genuinely build confidence is to develop a good work ethic.. as the quote says in my sig.
> 
> The quote is from the book "Success is a choice" by Rick Pitino if anyone's interested.


I have an excellent one! I just won't get hired by anyone!


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

act better than everyone else until you start believing it


----------

